# ***OFFICIAL****Sarah Kaufmann VS Meisha Tate Pre/Post Fight Discussion Thread



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your fight discussion in regards to Sarah Kaufmann facing Meisha Tata in this thread. All threads made sourcing or regarding this particular fight will be merged into this one.*


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks like the ladies are up next.

Gina and CYborg have us all spoiled so we will have to see what happens here.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Ha, ha Kaufmann is like a little tank.

She's slow, but she pushes forward, she doesn't move backward.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Sarah Kaufmann looks so much stronger than Tate

Impressed with Tate's floor work on Kaufmann.


----------



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

Nice fight! A hell of a lot better than the opening match.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

truebluefan said:


> Nice fight! A hell of a lot better than the opening match.



Yeah, the ladies always bring it.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Tate had great perserverence there. But Kaufmann won that fight. No question.


----------

